# Total varieties of Severum available in the world



## siddhusai (Jun 1, 2006)

*Hi; :dancing: :fish: =D>

This is siddharth Frm India quite interested in knowing about severum

1. what are the Total varieties of Severum available in the world ?
2. which is the rare and costly severum in the world market ?
3. what is the ideal tank capacity should severum be kept?
4. what should be the ideal PH/KH/GH/Nitrate/Nitrite/Ammonia
5. i hve tank capacity :60*18*18inch[L*W*H]
6. what fishes can be put with severum like firemouth/ramrezi/kribensis/oscar/clownloach 
7.can i add plants to the tank if u hve any pics of the severum pls pm me the details *


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

hi . the severum varieties most commonly seen in the hobby are , green , gold and red spotted . all of which are heros effasciatus , then there is heros sp. rotkeil or red shouldered severum . less commonly seen ( round here at least) are heros notatus , and the true heros severus , or mouthbrooding severum . then there are many many regional variants most of which are very seldom seen . plants are a no no in a severum tank as they will be eaten . they are not too fussy as far as ph/gh etc are concerned as long as extremes are avoided .

good severum tankmates can include many fish , such as firemouth , blue acara , oscar ( if the tank is big enough) angels etc . i have even kept corydoras with them .


----------



## swervo513 (Dec 28, 2010)

http://aquariumlore.blogspot.com/2006/07/severum.html

check out this link


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

You can read more here, press the english flag button up to the right:
http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artre ... php?ID=424

If you scroll down a bit and look under the map on right side you'llfind other subspecies of Heros. Then you also have a number of breed color variants, but you can coniser them to be same as efasciatus except the color then


----------

